# EEA family permit to UK



## cac (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi! I was in the UK on a youth mobility visa for 13 months where I met and married a Slovakian. I am now home in Canada and am trying to figure out a EEA family permit so I can live with him in England. He has been living and working there for 4 years. He has not yet applied for a permenent resident certificate or anything like that. Does he need one or would his European passport/birth certificate and payrolls/P60's enough to prove he is settled there? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cac said:


> Hi! I was in the UK on a youth mobility visa for 13 months where I met and married a Slovakian. I am now home in Canada and am trying to figure out a EEA family permit so I can live with him in England. He has been living and working there for 4 years. He has not yet applied for a permenent resident certificate or anything like that. Does he need one or would his European passport/birth certificate and payrolls/P60's enough to prove he is settled there? Thank you in advance!


Your Slovakian husband doesn't have to be settled in UK for you to apply for your EEA family permit. He only needs to be exercising his Community rights, which he is by living and working there.


----------



## cac (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright so I am working my way through the application and gathering information. I am at the question "Do you have a criminal record?" And the answer is no. However then in brackets it says "including traffic offences". I have two speeding tickets do they count or need to be declared? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cac said:


> Alright so I am working my way through the application and gathering information. I am at the question "Do you have a criminal record?" And the answer is no. However then in brackets it says "including traffic offences". I have two speeding tickets do they count or need to be declared? Thanks in advance!


Probably not, unless one or both led to a court appearance. In UK, most routine speeding offences are dealt with by fixed penalty, where you pay a penalty charge, currently £60, to avoid the case going to court. It won't be regarded as criminal record, but you get points on your licence which can lead to disqualification.
I suppose there is no harm in declaring, and if they consider them irrelevant, they just ignore them.


----------

